# New Brunswick ,Canada



## countrygirl (May 28, 2006)

Hey i was just wondering if anyone knows if there are any support groups for SA in New Brunswick Canada


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

I remember coming up empty-handed when I did a bit of searching for a psychologist specializing in SA in New-Brunswick, so if there are any support groups, finding them might not be easy. You could always consult your doctor to recommend some good depression therapists that could point you in the right direction (You'd probably have better luck if you live in Moncton, Fredericton or Saint John). Oh, and there are probably less than half a dozen people from NB on the boards (I've never met anyone else from NB), so nice to meet you! :kiss


----------

